# Flies, fleas and dog noses



## Blue Sky (May 11, 2016)

Springtime again and I'm noticing more than usual population s of fleas and flies. What is "warpaint"?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 11, 2016)

We use it but the dogs try to wipe it off. It is thick and paste like- kinda like thick glue and works pretty good.

Fleas?  That is a whole other subject. I would get some trifexis(that has HW, flea med and parasite med) or comfortis (fleas only)from your vet so you can break the cycle.
Check out Fly Predators from Spalding Labs

Late in the season but you can always start and the sooner the better.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 11, 2016)

We use Trifexis and haven't had an outbreak of fleas yet ( knock on wood  ) Our neighbor dog has been washed twice now because they are battling fleas.


----------



## Blue Sky (May 11, 2016)

They're not bad yet I just want to be proactive. Does Trifexis take care of heartburn?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 11, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> * trifexis(that has HW, flea med and parasite med)*
> Check out Fly Predators from Spalding Labs





Blue Sky said:


> They're not bad yet I just want to be proactive.* Does Trifexis take care of heartburn*?


think you meant heartworm... yes


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 11, 2016)

x2 on what @Southern by choice said ^^^


----------



## Blue Sky (May 11, 2016)

Lol. New phone w spell check checking away. Thanks. Still giggling.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 11, 2016)

If it works on heartburn I need to steal some from my dogs, lol


----------

